
The Admiral of the String Theory Wars - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-admiral-of-the-string-theory-wars
======
mindcrime
I really enjoyed both _The Trouble With Physics_ and _Not Even Wrong_. I don't
know enough about String Theory to have a legitimate opinion as to whether
it's "right" or not, but I do have deep concerns about the lack of
testability. And while I wouldn't go so far as to call for cutting off all
funding for anything involving String Theory, I do believe that alternative
approaches ( Loop Quantum Gravity, etc.) should continue to be explored and
receive funding as well.

------
mabbo
The descriptions of Woit remind me of something I heard years ago:
(paraphrased) If there's any debate about you being absolutely correct, you
really can't get away with being an asshole.

I suspect if Woit had a more friendly attitude, was less dismissive, he'd be
highly regarded for his insights rather than hated.

